# Lake Erie/maumee bay fishing M&G April 12th



## captain jay

I guess this will be an official sign up for the Meet and Greet on April 12th. I guess we will just see how many sign up, and when you do, indicate if you have a boat or not, and how many you can take out. You might want to specify what marina your going to be going out of to. I know alot will be out of Bolles, but I will be heading out of Luna Pier's Public launch.

Before it's all done, we will pick a radio channel we can all be on that day to be in contact with each other. 

Oh, and I will be able to take 4 in my boat......maybe squeek one more if I needed to. I dont want anyone left out that wants to go out and learn how to jig.

If I forgot anything else, please remind me.

How about a time? 0600?, 0630?, 0700? I guess we can determine that by a majority vote, or leave it up to the individual boat owner.

If anyone has any questions/concerns/coments please feel free to E-mail or PM me, or call me on my cell phone. 517-403-9632

Captain Jay


----------



## jstfish48162

i will be a rider in T-Bug#24's boat along with bassmaster2000 and a friend of T-Bug's. that makes 4 in this boat......we are full.

we will be launching out of Bolles Harbor......


----------



## bassmaster2000

yup I am in for sure as a rider in T-Bug#24's boat.. already requested the day off for work so i know for sure im going. Thanks for everything guys!


----------



## jstfish48162

looking forward to fishing with you again, Chris. also, looking forward to meeting more of my fellow M-S members.

i can't wait.....it's gonna be awesome!!!!!!


----------



## rippper

I can take 3, captain Jay, can you hook me up with at least one that has some knowledge of Blade fishing. thx.


----------



## bigrackmack

Chances are me and Redeaglekev are gonna make it will let you know.....Mack


----------



## captain jay

Just a reminder to everyone. Most boats will be fishing in Ohio waters for the best bite. Make sure you know where your planning on fishing, or just have both licenses to be safe.

Captain Jay


----------



## RyGuy525

I'm in obviously! I'm either riding with Captain Jay or i will bring my boat and have room for two more.


----------



## spk131

Im in but I do not have a boat. I am able to help with the cost of gas for the day.


----------



## suckerbass

I'm in. I can drag my boat down or jump in with Jay. Come on spring!! This winter thing's got to go I'm starting to get the shakes


----------



## LlipRipper

I would definitely love to be there. Would prefer to go out of Bolles. I do have a 19' Starcraft Fishmaster. I have been introduced to blade fishing but am not learned enough to be a teacher. Will there be a gathering after the fishing for meeting and greeting? If so where would that take place? Al


----------



## RyGuy525

have any of you been to trappers? They will cook your fish for you and it comes with a cup of soup and fries. I think its 8 dollars a person?


----------



## captain jay

Ryan,

Are you making another suggestion? I'm game to go somewhere after we get off the water. I guess if nothing else, you and I will have lunch.

Captain Jay


----------



## RyGuy525

well the post just above asked if we were all going to meet somewhere. Thought it could be a good idea. Dont know how the restaurant would feel about 10-15 trailers in there lot:lol:. The fish have to be cleaned before you get there but other than that they take care of it all.


----------



## SeaRay

I am definately in and looking forward to meeting fellow m-s members. I will be launching from Bolles Harbor. I would like to meet afterwards - and having the catch of the day cooked for me sound like a good plan.


----------



## jstfish48162

there's no place to actually clean your catch at Bolles, but maybe i can remember to bring my cutting boards and use them on a tailgate for those that want to clean their catch there.

i have a couple boards, 2 fillet knives and some large water bowls for the fillets. bags for trash and for transporting fillets will have to be BYO......


----------



## koz bow

We (3 of us) are going to be on the river that entire week for our annual jigging trip. We are staying near Erie Metropark and would like to try to join this, but weather needs to be in our favor - I have a 17' Lund with a 90 horse, as we only get one week a year and will need to capitalize on it. Put me down for a definite maybe, until we get closer, see how the weather is doing and what the bite is doing. Sorry to be so weird about it. I will just go with the flow and hope we can join all of you at whatever location you decide to launch from. Sounds like Bolles.


----------



## seips

I would like to attend also. I do not have a boat so I will need a ride, will pitch in for gas.


----------



## RyGuy525

i forgot that bolles doesn't have a cleaning area! If i dont have my electric knife im lost...


----------



## captain jay

I should be able to bring me electric knife and a board too. Can clean them on my tailgate.

Captain Jay


----------



## Falco

I'll be there, weather dependent, with my boat and two other guys. So my boat will be full. Since we are all new at this, I'll be launching from wherever, looks like Luna Pier, someone will be to give us some quick tips and point us in the right direction.

See y'all on the 12th.


----------



## captain jay

Falco, Thats the whole purpose of this M & G. I will be more than happy to help anyone out that needs it. Just slide up next to me if your having troubles and I'll give some quick instructions. Maybe someone will be using hair jigs, and I might have to get a quick lesson too!!

Captain Jay


----------



## HookDUp365

I would love to join in on this, but I never done this before and would love to learn. I would be a rider and would pitch in for gas and any extras, and would love to meet afterwards for lunch. Will bring some stuff to help clean fish also. Someone let me know if you have any room. 

Thanks!


----------



## fishbonez

Hey all, I'm good friends with  hookd up. We would love to get out with someone and see how its done. Please let us know if you have room for 2. On the flip side of that i have a 14' w/ a 9.9 on it and would be happy to take it out that day weather permiting so if someone can go that knows what they are doing and dont have a way to get out there let us know as well. THANKS!!


----------



## On Target

You guys are making me rethink my plans. I was kind of planning on the following week. Thinking 1 more week in April might help weather conditions. Last year on the 14th we had strong north winds and snow and couldn't get on the water all 3 days. I normally troll, but have been wanting to get into this jig bite for a few years now. I'll be following this thread. Can't wait.


----------



## LlipRipper

I have an inverter that I use whenever there isn't any electricity such as the Sterling launch, or Bolles. If anyone wishes to fish in my boat they are welcome to but as I said I only have a little knowledge on it unless we can get an expert to go with us. Hint hint. Just send me a PM. A get together after sounds great.


----------



## Sky_Carp_Killer

You can count me in. The only reason I would back out would be of the wind being to strong. I guess it will be Seips and me. 

Captain Jay I could take out two more people that don't have a boat. We can worry about that closer to the date. PLus I got a electric knife also

If any one is intrested Rapala makes an electric knife you can plug into your cigarette lighter. I can plug mine in a fillet right on the corner of the tail gate. or you can buy the adapter for your trailer lights that has an adapter for the knife. It is a six way plug with an cigarite adapter thingy on it so you can plug your knife it to that.. its a sweet idea.......


----------



## FrankT75

I'll be there. Can bring my boat, but I don't know how to fish the blade baits. If I bring my boat, I can take two guys.


----------



## CASTMASTER 5000

I'm waiting to hear from my partner for the day. Hopefully he can do it.


----------



## jstfish48162

looks like 24 people so far....maybe 1 or 2 more, but it is early and there will be more to join.

i will have 3 cutting boards, so those that want to clean fish can bring their fillet knives and some Zip-Loc baggies for the fish. also, don't forget to bring a cooler for ice to pack fish home.

Matthews Bait and Tackle will be re-opening this weekend. when the time gets closer, i will tell them about the Meet and Greet and make sure they have a good selection of blades, hair jigs and minnows. 

they also sell Mich and Ohio licenses there as well as snacks and other items. No i am not affiliated with them in any way......they just seem to be "on-the-ball" for the 'eyes and will be as ready as we are for this year.

MAN I CAN NOT WAIT.......just a few more weeks and BAMMMMM!!!!!! it's blade bait time again baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captain jay

I will have a good selection of blades too Just bump me on the radio that morning, or pull up next to me.


----------



## bolodunn

i'm down! need a ride though, mike, you got room?


----------



## tailwalker

I would like to join this expedition jigging or trolling I have 21 triton 2 for sure maybe could take 1 somewhat with familer the river but not the lake coming from battlecreek area lanch dosent matter were everyone else goes ill go when will you be confirming time and dates:coolgleam


----------



## captain jay

I think the date is pretty much set, unless the weather messes things up. I will probably be leaving 6 or 630 from Luna Pier. You running your own boat, set the time when ever you want!! 

We will decide on a radio channel when the date gets closer, and we can all start gathering when the fish are found.

Captain Jay


----------



## King Crawler

I'm in too! Been a few weeks since I checked the boards, and I know I'm late to the party.

I'll be coming out of Toledo Beach Marina (as long as I get out of there; they technically don't open til the 15th). It's a quick run out to Toledo Light and Maumee bay from there. I should have room for at least 2. PM me if interested in tagging along. 

Toledo beach has cleaning facilities with electricity and water. I'm sure we could clean fish there if nothing else is available. Close to Matthews bait too.


----------



## SeaRay

This is my first time at one of these meetings. Lets see if I have it right. In the morning we don't meet at the ramp we meet up out on the water. Then there will be a time to meet at the ramp in the afternoon, clean some fish and go get a bite to eat if you want.


----------



## jstfish48162

SeaRay said:


> This is my first time at one of these meetings. Lets see if I have it right. In the morning we don't meet at the ramp we meet up out on the water. Then there will be a time to meet at the ramp in the afternoon, clean some fish and go get a bite to eat if you want.


that's about right. who ever you are fishing with, just make sure you have a radio capable of communicating with myself, captain jay or RyGuy525. there isn't a specific "stop fishing" time. just a few of the guys are talking about meeting after the day of fishing and getting a bite to eat and a barley soda at a local establishment. 

i (along with the guys i fish with) will be going from the lake to my house to clean and cook (some of) the days' catch. there will be room for a few more at my house if interested. i only live about 5 minutes from Bolles Harbor and i have a 6' stainless table that has had it's share of walleye, perch and venison cut on it. 

every day is that much closer to crossin' some eyes!!!!!!!


----------



## FERG 06

Man, you guys are killing me! I want to go so bad but I've got a few things holding me back. First of all I'd have to close the shop for the day. Second, I don't think my shoulder will be in shape yet to be out (recent rotator cuff surgery). If there's a chop it wouldn't feel to good if I loss balance and caught myself on the bad arm. 
Hopefully we can get one of these going later in the month or in May, maybe on a Sat. or Sun. morning?


----------



## fishman8354

I would love to join in but need a ride. Not alot of experiance on the lake but learn quick and willing to pitch in for gas.


----------



## LlipRipper

If we all launch from different facilities, fish in separate boats basically, leave at different times and don't have a gathering point.......where does the meet and greet come in?? Just wondering. I have met Walleye Mike and fished with jstfish48162 other than that I wouldn't know the rest of the gang.


----------



## jstfish48162

kind of like the M&G i attended on LSC a couple years ago. we were ice fishing at Geno's/Metro Beach area and we arrived at different times in the a.m.some guys just kept in contact via radios, some guys met on the ice for lunch and some guys just listened to the chatter on the radio to see where the fish were.

maybe those launching from Bolles Harbor can agree to meet at the launch site at a certain time. those launching from Luna Pier can agree on a meeting time as well. that way we can meet and greet before the day begins and keep in contact on radios during the day. 

those that are fortunate enough to catch their limits early can offer to help those out that may be struggling or can decide to call it a day and take off. 

if someone is joining up as a rider, make sure you know where your captain plans on fishing (Michigan or Ohio waters). i spoke with the owners of Matthews Bait about our little pow-wow and he said if needed, he will open at 530 a.m. so we can get on the water sooner. he will be fully stocked with blade baits, hair jigs and minnows, along with plugs for trolling if needed and snacks and licenses for both MI and OH.


----------



## suckerbass

bolodunn said:


> i'm down! need a ride though, mike, you got room?


you'r allways welcome on my boat.


----------



## RyGuy525

jay will have a ton of blades for sale also.


----------



## RyGuy525

http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF-...-83453384,7996860764914485053&li=lmd&z=14&t=m

This is where trappers is located just for anyone who is interested....


----------



## tgafish

CASTMASTER 5000 said:


> I'm waiting to hear from my partner for the day. Hopefully he can do it.


Green light we're in Just received 7 silver buddies in the mail today. 5 1/2oz and 2 3/4oz.

Fishing out of a 22 islander, launching out of Bolles.

"Dirty Laundry"

Thanks for setting this up guys. Never done the spring jig on erie


----------



## rippper

My boat is now all set. Double trouble, and Bolodunn are fishing with me. Fishman8354 is still looking for a ride. If my normal fishin' buddy cancels I can take one more, but for now we are all set. Capt. Jay, I need to buy some blades. Shoot me a p.m. so we can hook-up via mail or whatever. thx


----------



## captain jay

Are you sure you want Barry in your boat? 

Captain Jay


----------



## rippper

He came *highly *recommeneded by Homie..........hey wait, you might have something there.lol :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## suckerbass

It takes about 3 days to get the smell out of the boat. But other than that he's a good guy.:lol:


----------



## bolodunn

suckerbass said:


> It takes about 3 days to get the smell out of the boat. But other than that he's a good guy.:lol:


WOW!!!!


----------



## suckerbass

Barry, that smells is just because of all the fish you catch!


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn

If everything goes well with the delivery of my new boat, I will be there. I am supposed to take delivery on the 29th as long as the weather cooperates, if not the 29th it should be the following weekend. Capt jay, I will need some blade baits, so it looks like I will launch out of Luna pier and hook up with you before we launch or we can meet up before the 12th, I am not to far from Hudson let me know what would be best for you.
Lou


----------



## RyGuy525

Jay i have never launched from Luna before....How much does it cost?


----------



## captain jay

I want to say it was $20.00 for an annual. And maybe $5.00 for a single day. I always get an annual, so I'm not real sure on the daily. I know a lot of guys say they are to big to use the public ramp there, but I have been putting my 22' Lund in and out there for 6 years now in the spring with no problems. Now, I'm only drafting about 15 inches with my motor trimmed up, but I usually show 3 feet on the graph.

Nosleeptillbrooklyn, as soon as they are in (hopefully today) we can meet up somewhere. Maybe at Artesian Wells or something. Plus, all next week I'll be working in Tecumseh. 

Captain Jay


----------



## RyGuy525

well if your 22' can go in than my 20' can go in. Really looking forward to this outing! Is your boat full yet? I have all the seats filled up in mine...


----------



## tgafish

Ryguy
Do you fish the silver buddies just as they are all silver or do you add color to them?
Thanks


----------



## captain jay

Ryan. If you boat is full, then I figure I have one guarentee, and one possible (suckerbass), then I will probably have 2 more openings after that. I will wait till its gets closer and grab a couple of guys that dont have boats yet, so everyone has a chance to get out there.

Captain Jay


----------



## RyGuy525

I fish the silver buddy's as they are. Nice and CHROME! I sure wish they still made them. I need to find the 1 or 2 i have left. 


Jay i figured i would let some other guys that didn't know what they were doing head out with you. Let them learn from the real master! In my boat i am going to have my cousin, Brdhntr, and SomeYahoo.


----------



## RyGuy525

THERE BACK THERE BACK THERE BACK!!!! Just did a search online seeing if anyone had any silver buddys left for sale and the company has there website back up and running. I'm going to have to buy a few! 1/2 oz. is the only size i use. If it is to rough to stay vertical throw one or more sea bags out and if it is still to rough put your trolling motor on along with the sea bags.


----------



## fishman8354

I could use a ride if anyone has room. I'm new to the site and would like to get to know a few people and to learn more about fishing the lake.


----------



## gmart0826

As a new member to Michigan Sportsman, I have read with interest in the Meet and Greet as I have never fished on Lake Erie. I am definitely interested in coming down provided the weather is cooperative for a 17' deep vee. I will probably be launching out of Luna Pier. Looking forward to the meet and greet. Has there been a time set yet?


----------



## jstfish48162

the time will be set as the date gets closer. it will be up to the boat owner and his crew when and where to launch. 

there will be alot of M-S members who you will not meet face to face, just via radio while on the water. it will be difficult to hold an actual meet and greet when there is more than one launch site being used.

it will be a great time no matter where you launch/who you meet. 

your boat should be plenty to join us. we use a 16.5 deep v with a 70 yamaha, and have no problems at all.

BTW...welcome to the site...you'll enjoy it here......


----------



## SomeYahoo

Well, Ry has pulled me in to this one, and I am looking forward to learning a new technique in a body of water I've never fished. Can't wait to meet everyone, face-to-face or otherwise.

Until then, tight lines!


----------



## RyGuy525

I sure didn't have to twist his arm...I asked him one time and he jumped all over it. It should be a great day with lots of fish caught!


----------



## WalleyeWiz

I will be fishing with the infamous Capt`n Jay for the event. I talked to Mark the owner of Laselle Yacht Club located on Exit 9 off 75 about the M and G. He has a new tackle shop added to his place stocked to the tee with both jigging and trolling supplies.

He has offered 10% off to any members that mention the Meet and Greet to him for that weekend. He offers both large and small minnows with great counts on both. He is open now as well for anyone wanting to check out his place.
Capt`n Dwayne
WalleyeWiz Guide Service

His number is 734 384 0100


----------



## RyGuy525

Can we launch there?


----------



## jstfish48162




----------



## WalleyeWiz

Talk to Mark again and yes there is launching there. 5.00 a shot. Said he can handle up to 100 rigs there in the parking lot.Also has an inclosed fishing cleaning station with electric and water. 
Capt`n Dwayne


----------



## RyGuy525

well it sounds like i am going to launch there then!


----------



## rippper

Is there any place those of us coming from other ports could tie-up for a bit, maybe flip him a couple bucks.Would be nice to be able to meet a few of the faceless log-on names If I don't have a dock by then how big a boat can he handle at his launch? thx. Would be cool if everyone ended up at the same place.


----------



## dbowhntr

Me and my wife will be going. If you need a ride, I could handle one more in my 1900 lund. Pm me if interested. 
We will be going out of bolles

Andy


----------



## captain jay

I'm getting a little nervous about this cold weather. Last year we did great jigging at this time, but I think it's going to be a little tougher this year. I figured most of you would anyways, but if you didn't plan on it, you might want to bring your trolling stuff too. 

There's going to be enough of us out there that I think someone will be on some fish jigging, but it's not going to be "limits in minutes" like it was at this time last year.

Just giving you all a heads up.

Man, I'm so looking forward to this date. I can't wait!!

Captain Jay


----------



## rippper

Jay, since the reason this M&G was started was to introduce members to blade fishing should we look at postponing a week or so? I would be O.K with that if it meant we would be into better fish. Just a thought.


----------



## captain jay

I thought about that, but I didn't know how it would work with everyone already planning for it. I'm sure we can get some fish jigging the dumping grounds, but I don't think Maumee Bay will be going that good yet. I have nothing open till May 17th after the 12th, so I wouldn't be able to play. Well, I would still be out there, but it would be with clients, so I guess I could still be on the radio helping.

I caught them in March last year on the dumping grounds, so I'm we can get some, just not fast and furious.

Well, I'll stay out of this conversation about the date changing, and let the rest of you decide where it goes from here. Either way is fine with me. I'll take any kind of fishing over sitting at home or work

Captain Jay


----------



## rippper

Jay, whats the trolling program that early, slow ripsticks ?


----------



## captain jay

Yup. Slow trollng ripsticks, deep little rippers, reefrunners. I'm sure there's other descent prograns too.

I've never ran harnesses that early, but I'll bet someone has and done good on them.

Captain Jay


----------



## RyGuy525

i think we will be fine. We live in michigan it could be 70 all next week! I still plan on limits in minutes:evilsmile


----------



## SomeYahoo

I'm with Ry... rescheduling is tough with me, and I'm sure we'll get on the fish one way or another!


----------



## rippper

Sounds like a plan.....just need to get up to manistee and clear a path to m-55 to get the boat home.:yikes:


----------



## jstfish48162

i think we will be fine. i also think there are some people who specifically planned for the 12th, and would be difficult for them to change.

so, we should stick to the 12th of April and get what fish we can. it is still 18 days away....alot of warm weather can happen between now and then.

the only real reason i see that we may have to postpone would be weather related....a hard South, Southeast, North or Northeast wind will kill the area and make it impossible for some rigs to attend.....that we can not control.

anyhow....this is just my $.02 (and some change) concerning our outing....


----------



## von(BIGCOUNTRY)j

Count me in! I cant wait to meet some of you guys. I just joined this site I the welcome has been more then I could have hoped for. I am coming in from Davenport Ia. on the 8th and leaving on the 13th. I was planning on just fishing the river because thats all I do back home. It will be great to be able to fish Erie too. I dont know much about lake fishing but cant wait to learn. I will be staying in Flat Rock and was wondering what ramp would be best for me to use from my location. I have a 17.5ft Smokercraft w/115Merc. I may have room for one more but not sure yet. Thanks!


----------



## captain jay

Von,

Shoot me an e mail at [email protected] or call me on my cell 517-403-9632


----------



## tailwalker

where's the best place to get Liscense close to bolles or luna ramp areas ecspecially early in the morning


----------



## captain jay

Finally got a good satellite picture to come through, and boy is it muddy out there!! Now there calling for rain as far as the forecast goes. I hope she cleans up some for us.

As far as licenses, there is nothing at Luna Pier. They wont be open till the 15th.

Bolles should have something open, probably Matthews, and you can get both a MI and OH license on line.

Captain Jay


----------



## SeaRay

tailwalker said:


> where's the best place to get Liscense close to bolles or luna ramp areas ecspecially early in the morning


Matthews at Bolles opens early they have both Mich and Ohio license also they have bait and tackle. Just get off exit-11 head toward the lake 1/2 to 3/4 mile they will be on the right hand side.


----------



## captain jay

Any one who is going to be involved in the meet and greet, please go here and sin=gn up. Thanks, 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=229120

Captain Jay


----------



## matthewsbait

We look forward to helping everyone out for the meet & greet. We will have a fish cleaning station set up behind the store the day of the event for all anglers who participate to use free of charge. Please give us a call if we can do anything else to help make this an enjoyable outing. 734-242-0666 or check us out at www dot matthewsbait dot com We will have plenty of Large shiners and crawlers on hand and all the spring Walleye lures needed. The store is open 7 days a week 6 a.m. to 7p.m. we will be opening at 5:30 am the weekend of the meet & greet.

:fish2:Good Luck & Tight Lines!!


----------



## On Target

Can we launch at the LP harbor club? Is the post above saying they are not open until the 15th?


----------



## captain jay

I called LPHC last week, and they advised they were opening on the 15th.

Captain Jay


----------



## jstfish48162

that's where LaSalle Yacht Club and/or Bolles Harbor come into play.

gonna be a blast....can't wait....we are going tomorrow a.m......cya....


----------



## FERG 06

I may be a late comer to the party! If all goes well I will fire the boat up and get er ready this weekend. If that's the case I'm going to need some info. 
1) Figured if most will be out of LaSalle's I'll head there. If the best is Ohio where can I get a license. I know Mattews in Bolles but I didn't want to make an extra stop. I check the Ohio DNR but from what I can tell it's mail order. Is this correct or can I print one out? Any chance someone in the downriver area sell them?
2) Does LaSalle's have blades for sell? If not who does?
3) Do you tip them with anything?
4) Is this basically a jigging presentation like in the river?
Better yet how bought a mini seminar in the pre dawn for us newbie's?

If all else fails I guess I could troll, but I think it's going to still be too cold for that.

I've got one possible crew member but would have room for one more if there is any more late comers with out a boat.


----------



## jstfish48162

1) blade bait fishing is jigging in the lake. tight line up and tight line back to bottom....repeat until SLAMMED by an 'eye.

2) i will be at Matthew's tomorrow and i will ask if you can call it in over the phone....that way it can be mailed to you on Monday and you will have it by the M&G on Saturday.

3) we fish the blades plain.....but hair jigs are tipped with large minnows and a stinger hook.

4) Captain Jay should have some blades for sale....PM him for that info. as far as LaSalle's, i spoke to him on the phone and he said he is going to be fully stocked.....i will confirm that tomorrow....that is where we are launching.

5) call Bottomline and see if they sell them...i think they do....not positive....later...good luck....


----------



## RyGuy525

i have always bought my ohio online and just printed it off...


----------



## FERG 06

jstfish48162 said:


> 1) blade bait fishing is jigging in the lake. tight line up and tight line back to bottom....repeat until SLAMMED by an 'eye.
> 
> 2) i will be at Matthew's tomorrow and i will ask if you can call it in over the phone....that way it can be mailed to you on Monday and you will have it by the M&G on Saturday.
> 
> 3) we fish the blades plain.....but hair jigs are tipped with large minnows and a stinger hook.
> 
> 4) Captain Jay should have some blades for sale....PM him for that info. as far as LaSalle's, i spoke to him on the phone and he said he is going to be fully stocked.....i will confirm that tomorrow....that is where we are launching.
> 
> 5) call Bottomline and see if they sell them...i think they do....not positive....later...good luck....


Thanks for the info. Looks like I can get what I need the morning of.


----------



## FERG 06

RyGuy525 said:


> i have always bought my ohio online and just printed it off...


Yea I figured that but when I was on their site the link said "Non residents mail order form" so I was like "I'm not gonna chance that it'll get here in a week." Rather buy local if I can, Help the michiganders out. Yea I know they don't get much if anthing off a license sale.


----------



## matthewsbait

For all of you who are participating in the meet & greet on Sat April 12th we are offering the following perks for all anglers who patronize the store on Sat. morning of the event.

BUY ONE GET ONE FREE MINNOWS!
15% OFF ALL BLADE BAITS & HAIR JIGS!
FISH CLEANING FOR $.50 per FISH UPON RETURN!

(We will also have a cleaning station set up behind the store if you choose to clean your own fish free of charge.)

When you come into the store for yor bait and supplies mention that you are participating in the meet & great and you will recieve the discounts above and a business card with a special stamp on the back for the discounted fish cleaning rate. Please be sure to bring the card back with your fish to recieve the discounted cleaning rate.

We have plenty of Blade Baits and hair jigs!!! Some custom made for the store! (As well as Reef Runners & Deep husky jerks for the trollers!)

We are offering these discounts to our fellow fisherman because we to are avid outdoorsmen and have reopened the store for anglers such as yourselves!!

We will be opening at 5:30 a.m. as well to accomodate all.

Good Luck,

Mike & Jay / Matthews Bait & Tackle 734-242-0666
14011 LaPlaisance Rd. Monroe MI 48161


----------



## matthewsbait

Also there has been no fee at Bolles Harbor for launching so far this year and usually isnt until at least May 1st. Launch for FREE!!!

Good Luck to All!!!

:fish2:


----------



## rippper

Does anyone have the gps numbers for the entrance to the Lassle club entrance? Will be stopping in for the M&G after fishing. Is it a stright shot in, any hazards? thx


----------



## Wareagle1

Just reading thru all these posts gets my blood pumpin'. Sounds like a great outing - I expect full reports (please).


----------



## RyGuy525

if you look down one thread it has been moved to next weekend due to weather.


----------

